# Giant STP Fork Q's



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Alright guys, here's the deal I've been riding XC for a while, and then moved up to FR, and lately got bit by the DJumping bug! I have never DJ'ed before but am gonna jump both feet in. I'm 29, 5' 10" and weigh 200lbs. I am building up a 08' Giant STP Lenosky frame and have a choice of 3 forks to choose from that I have sitting in my garage. I have a 07 Fox 36 Van (I can have it lowered to ?), a 07 Rock Shox 454 dual air Pike, and a 06 Fox float RL. The bike will be used for XC/AM and most of the time teaching me how to dirt jump. I would say that I'm a fairly smooth rider and have some really good friends that have been dirt jumping for years, that are willing to take me out. I know I should probably be riding a steel frame, but I am really dead set on Giant, they have been areal good co. to me before and one of my best friends is a Giant dealer.:thumbsup: My question to you guys is which fork would be the best fit for the Large Stp for a guy just learning? I know I should'nt even throw the Float out there, but @#$% it! it does'nt hurt to ask right.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go either float or pike, then again a 454 is more fragile with the hollow crown and aluminum steerer.

Anything that can go to 100mm is fine, that's what the frame is designed around.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> I'd go either float or pike, then again a 454 is more fragile with the hollow crown and aluminum steerer.
> 
> Anything that can go to 100mm is fine, that's what the frame is designed around.


Snaky, do you think the float would be alright under my 200lb arse? I in no way plan on going big from the get go. I will just have to progress slowly but surely:madman:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you aren't going big or you're smooth, the 454 and the Float will be fine. Though if you're a total hack or if you do plan on going big... I'd knock down the 36 and use that.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Will I was acually paging you:thumbsup: so you think the float would be fine for now? I am actually a ( I like to think) pretty smooth rider, I was just curious because of the qr vs. 20mm thru. I could always knock the 36 down later if and when my skills progress.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You want the stiffest, shortest travel fork you can set up. 80mm felt perfect on my STP, I had a sherman jumper with xtra firm spring and it was very nice. I am running a rigid fork right now, and loving it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's not necessarily true. Some forks are too short for some bikes and whack out the geometry.

As for the QR vs TA... if possible, I'd think about converting the front hub to a bolt-on. Or at least use a quality skewer. There are plenty of things that can tweak out the front wheel.

There are some folks on the Float. If you aren't going big, it'll probably be okay. But I have heard of and dealt with some creaky Floats (aggressive or clyde riders). I've seen a blown out lower once.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That's not necessarily true. Some forks are too short for some bikes and whack out the geometry.


Aye, for sure. I did add that I own an STP though.... and the geo gets better, the lower the front is. (IMO)


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

36 now.....no problems later :thumbsup:


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Aye, for sure. I did add that I own an STP though.... and the geo gets better, the lower the front is. (IMO)


Thanks duck but I would rather not run rigid. I was'nt sure on what fork to use,(which is why I asked) I was going to lower the 36 but got some diff opinions from you guys. I guess I could probably put on the float for now until my skills get better (or get more balls) and then go with a dirt jump specific fork later on. Thanks for the help guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You should give me your 36 and I can give you my F100 RLC. I also have a STP


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> You should give me your 36 and I can give you my F100 RLC. I also have a STP


No thanks! I'll keep my 36. Still on the fence between the three though:madman: . Keep the opinions coming guys. Thanks


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

floorguy724 said:


> Thanks duck but I would rather not run rigid. I was'nt sure on what fork to use,(which is why I asked) I was going to lower the 36 but got some diff opinions from you guys.


I didn't mean to imply you should run rigid. I suggested you go with the stiffest, lowest fork out of the ones you mentioned.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> I didn't mean to imply you should run rigid. I suggested you go with the stiffest, lowest fork out of the ones you mentioned.


My bad duck, I read it wrong. I am leaning towards the Pike right now because of the versatility. I can lower it when I am dirt jumping and raise it back up when trail riding. I guess I have at least another week to decide, my frame won't be here until next friday. I'll be sure to post up some pics as soon asI get it all built up.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

floorguy724 said:


> My bad duck, I read it wrong. I am leaning towards the Pike right now because of the versatility. I can lower it when I am dirt jumping and raise it back up when trail riding. I guess I have at least another week to decide, my frame won't be here until next friday. I'll be sure to post up some pics as soon asI get it all built up.


Sweet, sounds like a good choice. :thumbsup: I'll keep an eye out for the pics!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

pike 409 (426 if you want to be able to adjust the floodgate on trail) with a firm spring is the way forward. huge adjustability, strong and very light
does depend on rider preference though. i like my forks fairly stiff as it gives a better feel for the ground i.e. landing and lip. and isnt usually a problem running rebound slower as there will be less travel to bring back to normal


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Just got my frame in today! Still undecided on the whole fork issue though:madman: It's either going to be the Float 100rl w/qr or Pike w/20mm thru. I'll hopefully be building the bike within the next couple of days or so I'll be sure to post up some pics!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd do Pike between the two, 20mm is sexy.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'd rock a reduced 36 just to be special.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I'd rock a reduced 36 just to be special.


I'd feel like ZD that way.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is the frame guys! I put it another post too. Put Hollowbites and a ti spindle and am going to run 23/13 for a while!:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

23/13? Pretty easy if you ask me, I personally run 26/12 and sometimes I find the ratio a bit on the easy side.

I've always liked that colour scheme though.


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> 23/13? Pretty easy if you ask me, I personally run 26/12 and sometimes I find the ratio a bit on the easy side.
> 
> I've always liked that colour scheme though.


On my SS I usually run 32/20 for the 29" and 32/18 for the 26" on the hills. I wanted something kind of close since this bike will now be my dedicated ss/dj bike. We'll see if it's to low once I get it built though. Thanks for the tip though.


----------

